# Swan Success



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

I was just wondering how many of you guys put in for a swan tag?
Those who have drawn, have you filled your tag? did you even get a shoot off?

Me and my friends have put in for the past several years and those that have drawn out has always filled our tag. Last year i had a couple of friends that shot their swans in the first 6 minutes of shooting hours.

one more thing, do you think that the DWR is just doing the point system this year to get more money by people just getting points every year and not ever drawing. Do you think it is Rigged?! :roll:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I have drawn the the fours years and killed four swans. I have been putting in sent I was 12 and I'M 29 and have drawn about every other year and I have not bagged about 3 swan tags. that all.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I have drawn all but 3 years since i was 16. I am 30 now. 2 years i didn't draw and the other i missed the app. period. I have been very lucky with swan tags. We will see what the next 10 years brings.


----------



## deadduck (Jul 21, 2009)

Where has been the best place for your swan success?


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

I have put in for swans twice and drawn once. I filled my tag last year and had a great time doing it.

The point system was put in place because some folks felt the previous system was unfair. Unlike dustin, lunker and others who draw most years, there are those who have put in every year for last several without drawing. Hopefully the point system will even the odds a little.


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

I think they should have had a one year waiting period if you drew. That way you'd be almost guaranteed a tag every other year. The draw means more money to the DWR and there will still be those that will put in and not draw for years on end.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

That the only tag I can draw. I have killed one at farming ton bay that was last year. The other three was at Ogden bay and the rest was up by a club shooting them when they would come off brbr or the club. All of those where pass shooting. the last 6 -7 years has been nothing but decoying them. get them in close.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Put in once, drew once, killed one once.... although I had to chase its a$$ clear across Ogden Bay before it finally died. Yeah, I made a bad shot and broke the wing first.... turned into a bloody mess. Always said I wasn't going to shoot another until I could put it on the wall. Now I've convinced my stomach that swan meat can't really be that bad and I'm going to try and get a tag for another one.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

I put in every year. I have drawn 2 tags in the last 8 and I filled both those tags up at BRBR pass shooting early in the mornings. This is one of the funnest hunts IMO. I haven't drawn since 2006 so hopfully this year will be different. I am pleased with the proposed changes, point system and being able to put in as a group.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I put in last year and drew and put a bird on the ground!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

deadduck said:


> Where has been the best place for your swan success?


I have killed them at Ogden Bay, Harold S Crane, BRBR, and Howards Slough. Most of them were killed at BRBR though. :wink:


----------



## JD_ (Oct 2, 2008)

I've drawn swan tags 2 of the past 6 years and have not drawn the past two years in a row. I'm 2 for 2 the years I've drawn and was fortunate to kill both birds at close range over decoys. BTW, Tex did a beautiful job on the mount of my second swan as well as a Redhead I killed the same day.

The point system that has been implemented is absolutely about raising money. A waiting period would have been a better (i.e. more equitable) deal for hunters as it would have virutally guaranteed a tag every other year to anyone who puts in (unless application numbers increase significantly). The point system is a better deal for the state. It's not a terrible deal for hunters though, and if the application fees are dedicated to waterfowl, I don't object too much, but this decision was certainly not made with hunters in mind, IMHO.

JD


----------

